# Help with curado e7!!



## Bankfisher (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey guys, this is my first post here. This looks like a great forum and everyone seems very helpful which is awesome. I have a problem with my Curado 200 e7 and a couple questions about reel maintenance. The other day I went to cast and mid throw my spool release button popped back up and the reel made a horrible grinding noise when I threw my lure. When I started to reel in it was making a fairly loud growl. It also makes a light growl/grinding noise when I cast. It kind of sounds like the spool is grinding on the sides. On the other hand it sounds like the pinion gear. I 100% broke down the reel and spun all the bearings and none are making noise. There does not seem to be any damage done to the teeth on the pinion gear. If I put my spool in partially just so the pinion gear doesnt rattle around it sounds fine, but as soon as I close that left side plate, the noise comes back. Could I have bent my spool? Or could there be damage done to the pinion gear that I just cant see?? Any help or suggestions are greatly appreciated. 

I also wanted to ask you guys....and gals......About lube for my reel. I currently use quantums hot sauce lube and grease, but I wanted to see what y'all consider to be the best lube for my reel when I break down and regrease and lube. Ya know the kind of stuff that makes it silent when I reel. Thanks in advance for all your help

Marc


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

There could be an issue with the yoke, clutch pawl or clutch cam causing the noise. I suggest sending the reel in so we can repair it. Make sure you include a copy of the receipt along with this form.

http://fish.shimano.com/publish/con.../index/customer_service0/Repair_Services.html

Lubrication-

We only recommend our lubricants (grease and oil). Give us a call to order 877-577-0600.


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Sounds like maybe the pinion gear isnt disengaging the spool completely? 

Lubes-
Shimano or Rocket Fuel Lube, Shimano Grease on the gears. I hate the hot sauce, personally


----------



## Bankfisher (Jul 20, 2009)

*Fixed it!*

Turns out that the gaps on the end of the pinion gear that grab the spool were a little chewed up from when it engaged mid cast. Lightly sanded those down a little and seems to have fixed it.

Lube- I liked the hotsauce at first but it does not seem to hold up very long. I tried the oil I got in my curado box but it did not seem to perform as well as the hotsauce though im sure it lasts longer. Ill have to check out the rocket fuel. I hear remoil might be worth looking into. Also, what do you guys use for degreasing? I have been using brake parts cleaner on the metal parts when I breakdown but its smelly,messy,and harsh.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

We use Simple Green Crystal to clean the reels. Its water based and doesn't smell like chemicals. Remember the gears and drag washer require grease and bearings get oil.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

I agree with plgorman, on the Hot Sauce. 

I use Rocket Fuel on bearings that turn when casting, red Corosion-X on bearings that turn when reeling and worm gear, green C-X in place of grease, and OMC blue for drag grease.

Be sure to keep the Red C-X red away from drag washers and greased areas, as it has some solvents and will break it down.


----------

